# Nicole in Northern New York



## thewoodlands (Oct 1, 2010)

The only time this brook has this much water is in the spring, it should be up to the bottom of the bridge if not over it in the a.m. It all depends how much rain they get in the Adirondacks(Lake Placis area).

The brook down near the state park is flooding the road, a lady came by in a car looking for town workers when I was taking pictures and warned us.

The bridge in the picture is new from 2005, in the fall of 2005 we had four days of rain which blew out 4 bridges in our town.


zap


----------



## Skier76 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm trying to get some rain totals for our area in SoVT. It looks like they got hit with a lot too Zap. This has been a big rain event for the East Coast.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 1, 2010)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get some rain totals for our area in SoVT. It looks like they got hit with a lot too Zap. This has been a big rain event for the East Coast.



I think on the radio they said just under 4 inches of rain in our area, at one time we had 30 roads closed in St.Lawrence County. Fire Departments did a lot of pumping basements out last night.


zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 1, 2010)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get some rain totals for our area in SoVT. It looks like they got hit with a lot too Zap. This has been a big rain event for the East Coast.



This is the brook that we took pictures of last night, the smell of mud and a good roar but so far things are good, most likely it will crest this afternoon. I thought this would be higher than it is.


For our area they are saying 4.4 inches since Thursday and 5.2 since Tuesday.



zap


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 1, 2010)

That's a lot of water. I also read this morning that somewhere in NC they got over 20". Now that is way too much!


----------



## wood spliter (Oct 1, 2010)

So far its only been moderate by me.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 1, 2010)

wood spliter said:
			
		

> So far its only been moderate by me.



Spliter glad it only was moderate for you, we never did get the winds they forecast or we would have had plenty of trees down with power outages. 


zap


----------



## Skier76 (Oct 1, 2010)

Crazy weather! We really needed the rain....just not all of it in a few days.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 1, 2010)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> Crazy weather! We really needed the rain....just not all of it in a few days.



Skier76 how much rain did you get in your neck of the woods?


zap


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 1, 2010)

Lots of highway flooding down my way, but not much wind damage. I'm at work in the city now and won't get to see my house in daylight until Sat morning though.


----------



## Deere10 (Oct 1, 2010)

Right around 4 inches of rain here in about a 36 hr period.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 1, 2010)

Deere10 said:
			
		

> Right around 4 inches of rain here in about a 36 hr period.



This is the brook this afternoon, full throttle and wide open. 


zap


----------



## wood spliter (Oct 2, 2010)

Zap, went to the east end of the Island and the sun was out.  I was raining where I live all day and we did get some good wing today.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 2, 2010)

wood spliter said:
			
		

> Zap, went to the east end of the Island and the sun was out.  I was raining where I live all day and we did get some good wing today.



Spliter around five tonight the sun came out up here, I hope the brook is down in the morning.

zap


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 2, 2010)

Great pics Zap.  That must of been stunning to be in the middle of especially with the fall colors.  We have a lot of water in out streams as well.  This is near Cazenovia.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 2, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> That's a lot of water. I also read this morning that somewhere in NC they got over 20". Now that is way too much!



I know in Jacksonville, NC they had 12 inches in 8 hours!


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 2, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Great pics Zap.  That must of been stunning to be in the middle of especially with the fall colors.  We have a lot of water in out streams as well.  This is near Cazenovia.



Nice picture Solar, thats a lot of water. I went back in today and the brook is down at least 1 - 1.5 feet already.

zap


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 2, 2010)

I can't take credit for the pic but I am glad whoever posted it did as I probably would have just worked around the house all day.  I took the girls over to the falls and they loved it.  Still going pretty good but slowing down.


----------



## Skier76 (Oct 4, 2010)

zapny said:
			
		

> Skier76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In CT...about 3+". In VT...over 5"!  :bug: And more on the way this week.


----------

